# Another Savage 10ML blows up.



## rogerw (Jan 7, 2008)

I am not a big fan of modern MLs as my previous posts will attest, but I am a fan of friends who have modern MLs. I have previously posted on this site, more or less explaining and almost warning against heavy loads that are often advertised in Modern MLs behind heavy bullets.

To cut to the chase, here is a page on Toby Bridge's website that I just found and I want to call your attention to, and everyone should take a look at:

http://www.hpmuzzleloading.com/Alert.html

Toby Bridges has his own problems as a gun writer, IMHO, pushing whatever products sponsors are willing to pay him to push.... He used to be in the pay of the Savage folks until he blew up a Savage 10ML and then he quit representing them and began ranting against them. He is right, IMHO, on this point.

According to Toby's page at this link another Savage 10ML has blown up. I believe Toby's analysis is sound all the way down to the point where he is claiming that the older design fully threaded breach plug would solve the problem....I don't think it does, but the rest of his explanation is sound.

The main point is that if you want to be a pioneer in this modern effort to push MLs into pressure regimes that they have NEVER BEEN OPERATED IN except for the past couple of decades, in order to get long-range cartridge-gun-like performance, you might become a causualty.

The Savage is, of course, designed for smokeless powder and advertized as such. Shooting smokeless of any kind in a ML is very questionable IMHO...in the not too recent past it was considered suicide. Nowadays it is being marketed as a good idea in an action as strong as the Savage (and it IS stronger than other MLs, at least to begin with new).

Some of the other new powders are partly smokeless too, like 209 an Triple7. IF I used these I would keep my loads moderate.

YOu be the judge. Caveat Emptor.

You can be a better hunter with more moderate loads, and BP or Pyro. IMHO, of course, your mileage may vary.....just don't touch off a pipe bomb in front of your face.

I hope I have not offended anyone.....Be safe.

YHS,
rogerw


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

rogerw said:


> The main point is that if you want to be a pioneer in this modern effort to push MLs into pressure regimes that they have NEVER BEEN OPERATED IN except for the past couple of decades, in order to get long-range cartridge-gun-like performance, you might become a causualty.


Somebody should just figure out a way to wrap all them loading components up into one handy little case, wouldnt that be something?.......................wait a tick.


----------

